# Any Info On This Master?



## Gartenmeister (Apr 15, 2016)

I have this Sears Master, getting it ready for sale.  Not complete, just as you see it.  Takes 28" wheels.  I gather it is from the teens or 20s....?   Anything else you can tell me about it?  Yes, I know it has been repainted.  Any guesses on value as a frameset w/ crank?   Sorry for crummy photos; it's cold outside.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi
Mid teens-era, may have not been prepped before painting (which is good), looks like some original paint peeking through. Badge looks repainted too.
Chainring is correct for master, not the crank. 
If you take a pic of serial number may help more in dating it.


----------



## Gartenmeister (Apr 16, 2016)

I could not find a serial # on it.  Where should it be located?


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 16, 2016)

Gartenmeister said:


> I could not find a serial # on it.  Where should it be located?




*Under the crankcase.

Numbers AND stamping-positioning are
more important than just the numbers.
*
......... patric


----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Gartenmeister (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah that is what I thought.  There is nothing there.




hoofhearted said:


> *Under the crankcase.*


----------



## Gartenmeister (Apr 17, 2016)

Any ideas on value? Vague ballpark is fine. $5, $50 or $500....?


----------



## locomotion (Apr 17, 2016)

i wouldn't say more than $100 as is personally
many updated parts


----------



## bricycle (Apr 19, 2016)

around $200 as is, crank is ladies crank


----------



## cl222 (May 7, 2016)

I've seen a picture of this frame on google images before, it was a grainy small picture, just good enough to tell what it was. I often wondered why it was painted yellow. Anyway, you have a frame that could be from anywhere in 1914-1916 the frame style changed in 1917. It should be French gray with pinstriped in red and blue, or red and green. Red and blue is earlier than red and green pinstripes. It should have California handlebars and the such. The primer for the original paint is the red you see peaking through. I know of a few of these bikes since I've got one and I've done my research, it's very uncommon but not the holy grail. I have mine set up for riding and I'm comfortable with the $500 I have into it at this point, if that gives you an idea of value. Just what you have here, I'd say falls anywhere from 100-200 depending on how much original paint can be recovered under that yellow. Here's a picture of mine so you know generally what it should look like. My saddle is incorrect and not many of the parts I've added are actually correct, but the meat of it is there.


----------



## cl222 (May 7, 2016)

Here's the picture, it didn't upload last post


----------

